# Gastgeschenk



## okischmoki

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder, 

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen.

Ich weiß, dass es für "Gastgeschenk" hier schon eine Übersetzung gibt, allerdings geht es da um das Geschenk, das man dem Einladenden macht. Manchmal (z.B. bei Kindergeburtstagen) gibt es ja aber auch vom Einladenden kleine Geschenke an die Gäste. Gibt es da im Englischen ein spezielles Wort für? Vielleicht bin ich auch ein wenig im Deutschen verloren und man nennt das gar nicht Gastgeschenk....


----------



## kayokid

Hallo.

Small, token gifts given by the host/hostess to the guests are called: favors, in English.

Hope this helps.


----------



## perpend

Meinst du so etwas wie ein "Mitbringsel"? Naja, meistens ist das ja aus dem Urlaub.

 Irgendwie kann ich mir vorstellen, was du meinst, aber ein Ausdruck dafür fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

I would show up at the door and say: And here's a *little something *for the hosts. [Handing the present/bag/bottle to the hosts.]


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend,
okischmoki's looking for a word for





kayokid said:


> Small, token gifts given by the host/hostess to the guests


Between you two native speakers, how do you find


kayokid said:


> favors


----------



## perpend

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich glaube, dass es um Geschenke von den Gästen an die Gastgeber geht, wenn ich den Kontext vom OP genau lese.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

@perpend





okischmoki said:


> vom Einladenden kleine Geschenke an die Gäste


----------



## perpend

Well, you're confusing me now, because "party favors" go in the opposite direction, or do you not agree, SR?

Party favors go from the host to the guests.


----------



## bearded

> ..geht es da um das Geschenk, das man dem Einladenden macht....
> manchmal gibt es aber auch vom Einladenden kleine Geschenke an die Gäste...
> gibt es da ein spezielles Wort (da)für?


Wofür eigentlich?  The OP formulation is confusing. 'Ich weiß, dass es für 'Gastgeschenk' *hier* schon eine Übersetzung gibt' Welche denn?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> The OP formulation is confusing.


okischmoki's looking for a word for an inverse _Gastgeschenk_, from host to guest. In German I'd say 
_kleine Aufmerksamkeiten für die Gäste._

I gather from how the thread's been going so far that it's _(party)_ _favour(s) _in English (see ##2&7).

In a context, one could certainly say, _There were (also) nice little somethings for the guests._


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter:
> I think it's clear


I 've seen clearer ones!
''...geht es da um das Geschenk, das man dem Einladenden macht'' : if 'da' means 'dabei' and refers to the preceding word Gastgeschenk, then it is ok.
But this 'da' is confusing, since ''geht es da um das Geschenk'' could also mean ''but what we are discussing here (in this thread) is the gift..'' (it is certainly a non-native's misunderstanding!).


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Wofür eigentlich?  The OP formulation is confusing. 'Ich weiß, dass es für 'Gastgeschenk' *hier* schon eine Übersetzung gibt' Welche denn?


The WR online dictionary this forum is attached to.


----------



## bearded

Thank you berndf.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Translating _Gastgeschenk _is irrelevant to this thread.

(the thread title notwithstanding )


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> But this 'da' is confusing, since ''geht es da um das Geschenk'' could also mean ''but what we are discussing here (in this thread) is the gift..'' (it is certainly a non-native's misunderstanding!).  And the mystery about 'gibt es schon eine Übersetzung' is still there.


Then he would have said "hier" and not "da". The OP is obviously using German German. Contrary to Austrian German, "da" is not a close synonym to "hier" but is in explicit opposition to "hier" (Germany: _da=dort_, Austria: _da=hier_).

Also: If you read the sentence you quoted in conjunction with the subsequent one, it is clear that the first sentence is about what the OP does *not *ask and the second about what the OP does ask.


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
That's why I wrote ''it's certainly a non-native's misunderstanding'', and thank you again. It is true that sometimes I think in 'Austrian German', due to my early 'österreichische Prägung', but after your explanation the OP question has now become less mysterious to me...


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> It is true that sometimes I think in 'Austrian German'...


I know. That's why I thought my explanation would be helpful. This difference in usage often also causes confusion between native speakers from different regions. By the way: As usual, Bavarian usage is here closer to Austrian than to German usage.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

The split pronominal adverb gives it away as definitely non-Austrian:





okischmoki said:


> Manchmal (z.B. bei Kindergeburtstagen) gibt es ja aber auch vom Einladenden kleine Geschenke an die Gäste. Gibt es *da* im Englischen ein spezielles Wort *für*?


In fact, there's nothing more un-Austrian than a split pronominal adverb. _​Da können wir schwer leben mit._


----------



## bearded

Very interesting, SR.  I would have never reached such a subtlety.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Da können wir schwer leben mit._


_Da können wir schwer mit leben mit._
It definitely shows that this is not a native construct for you.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> _Da können wir schwer mit leben mit._
> It definitely shows that this is not a native construct for you.


I'm keen on learning foreign languages.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

We have really everything in common with Austria nowadays except, of course, language 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=146783&p=935245#post935245


----------



## kayokid

Just as a bit of clarification...

Favors/Party favors are the small "cute/cutesy" trinkets or (often) candy or sweets that are given to guests at wedding receptions, wedding or baby showers, young children's birthday parties and/or sometimes at reunions.

See:
http://www.wordreference.com/ende/favor
#5, a.


----------



## perpend

Okey dokey....wenn nur okischmoki beim Faden vorbeischauen könnte, wäre alles hunky dory und supi dupi.


----------



## okischmoki

Vielen lieben Dank für die ganzen Vorschläge, ich konnte aus bestimmten Gründen nicht früher antworten.

Ich bin nicht so der aktive Forenschreiber, lese aber hier und da recht viel in Foren. Da ich manchmal sehe, dass die Frage nicht richtig gelesen wird und gar keine richtige Antwort kommt, sondern gleich ein Link zur Übersetzung des nachgefragten Wortes gesetzt wird, nur gefolgt von Zusätzen wie "Guckst du hier", wollte ich dem vorgreifen und verdeutlichen, dass ich ins Wörterbuch geschaut habe, aber, so wie ich die Übersetzung (hier mit "hospitality gift" übersetzt) verstehe, es mir genau um DIESE Übersetzung nicht ging. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ein "hospitality gift" ein Geschenk ist, welches die Eingeladenen dem Gastgeber überreichen, halt Blumen, Wein und was nicht alles. Mir ging es um die Geschenke, die der Gastgeber seinen Gästen macht. Das ist oft bei Kindergeburtstagen der Fall (so wie kayokid es auch beschreibt) und meist handelt es sich um Süßigkeiten oder irgendwelchen Krimskrams, den eigentlich kein Mensch braucht.


----------

